# s14 into s13 wiring problem



## luka (May 3, 2005)

hey guys..

having some trouble wiring my s14 blacktop into my s13. no spark.

I'm using the ECU / Ignition relays that came with the s14 (those two blue relays close to the ECU plug). I wired my fuel pump relay (black/pink) to the ignition relay so I'm definitely getting fuel (I even pulled out the fuel line and got sprayed in the face with fuel (note:fuel tastes like shit)) 

I checked the power transistor unit as well, I'm getting ~4.5V at the input side and I'm not getting anything more than ~0.30V on the output side. is this bad?

the coils are getting power from the big baby blue wire coming from the ignition relay (solid 12V). 

one thing I do'nt have wired up is the START switch (orange with black IIRC), I have no idea where it goes. could that be the problem? 

other then that I'm pretty sure I have everything wired that needs to be wired to get the car to start. fuel/ecu/ignition relays work fine, everything has power, just no spark :/ (it turns over obviously)

any ideas? 
thanks

-Luka


----------

